# Haunt backstory



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Decided to update my haunt this year, Thought I would start with the backstory, so here it is for your enjoyment:

As the caretaker of the Wales Court Cemetery I am best to tell you what happened on that Halloween night in 1892 when all hell broke loose. 

But before I get to that night let me tell you about Zed Jones. I first saw him at his father’s funeral, not more than a child of 12. In a way I watched him grow up. I got to know him on his weekly visits to his father’s grave. Zed was a good kid always helpful and polite; he was a book worm always reading and eager to learn. He stopped and talked with me every time he was here. I heard about how he was doing in school, how some of the kids were bullying him. I showed him how to defend himself. He told me how he wanted to become a doctor when he grew up. We talked about the girls and young women that he fell in and out of love with. I heard about them all, I knew he was in truly in love when he started bringing Jasmine on his visits with his father. 

Jasmine was beautiful, smart, kind the ideal woman, her only flaw if you want to call it that was that her grandmother and mother were the local herbalists or shaman in the community. Most of the folks, the uneducated ones, around here were afraid she was one and would curse them with the evil eye, but it didn’t stop them from going to see her grandmother or mother when then need some remedy for their ills. But Zed was in love he did care what others thought, they were married a year after he got out of medical school. Their wedding was a grand affair. They were happily married for five years when Jasmine became sick, Zed did everything he could to find out what was ailing her, her grandmother and mother even tried, but to no avail. Her death was tough on Zed, it changed him. I saw him here a lot visiting her grave, we didn’t talk much. 

Shortly after her death he closed his practice and spent a lot of time in study. He started traveling al over the world searching for something. I though it was to mend his heartbreak After he returned home trucks started bringing in odd equipment and strange people were coming into town and spending time with Zed. Nobody knew what was going on but there were stories that you heard in whispers around town of what was going on. I didn’t believe them I knew Zed, or so I thought. 

Then that Halloween night in 1892 I saw Zed, his wife’s grandmother, and mother as well as some of the strangers that had come into town in the cemetery. I watched from my shed as they went about their business. They were performing some kind of ritual and around midnight it happened, they opened a portal. That when all the stuff started happening. Bodies started coming out of the graves, even the plants and insects were affected every thing in the cemetery was changed. When the portal opened ZED was standing right in front of it and the flesh was burned from his bones. The next morning I had to rebury all the corpses. I also had to dig Zed’s grave next to his beloved Jasmine. After that every Halloween night the portal reappears and the dead rise again, it is said that you can see the burning ghost of Zed if you look. Then the next day I have to bury all the corpses, again.

There is more to this tale. They found all sorts of odd stuff in his home, as well as his cellar. Then there was what they found in the caves on his property. But those are tales for another time….


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

So my projects for this year are:
flaming skull fcg, skulll in progress (yes there will be a how-to)
laser vortex
grave grabber
more tombstones
tombstone popper
coffin banger (mib)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great backstory. Can't wait to see the flaming skull fcg Sounds like you a going to have a great haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed, great backstory with all kinds of possibilities for development in a haunt.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice! I love Haunts with a backstory! It always makes it feel so much more fleshed out and cohesive. I always try to have a backstory with my Haunt too. Just finished mine the other night. 

Can't wait to see how it all turns out for ya! Sounds like it's gonna be a good one!


----------

